# 2012: The Year in Review



## daeman (Dec 22, 2012)

...
Σήμερα μου έστειλαν το λίνκι για τις καλύτερες φωτογραφίες της φύσης το 2012 από το Big Picture της Boston Globe και θυμήθηκα εκείνο το περυσινό νήμα:


nickel said:


> Για να μη νομίζουμε ότι είμαστε στο επίκεντρο όλων των γεγονότων, για να θυμηθούμε και άλλα πράγματα που μας απασχόλησαν το 2011 2012 (και μερικά να τα πάρουμε είδηση τώρα, καθυστερημένα), για να δούμε κεφάλαια που έκλεισαν και καινούργια που άνοιξαν, αξίζουν τα πέντε βιντεάκια που τσάκωσα στο Yahoo, με τα γεγονότα του έτους από 5 διαφορετικές γωνιές.
> 
> http://yearinreview.yahoo.com/2011/blog/7055/2011-a-choronological-look-back/
> 
> Αν βρείτε και άλλα τέτοια που να αξίζουν, πείτε μας.


 
οπότε είπα να στήσω τούτο στα χνάρια εκείνου.

*Best nature pictures of 2012*

This is a compilation of images in which photographers have captured the beauty of our world, along with great moments among the living things we share this planet with. Most are from the reoccurring photo gallery The Natural World, in which photos of animals and our environment are selected from the many wire service photos moved throughout the year from all over the world. Many great photos of animals are taken in zoos, but this entry mostly shows creatures in their own habitat. -Leanne Burden Seidel (53 photos total)

Ενδεικτικά:






Birds perched on a branch during a spring snowstorm in Pembroke, N.Y. (David Duprey/Associated Press)





Swirls of green and red appeared in an aurora over Whitehorse, Yukon. The aurora was due to the interaction of a coronal mass ejection (CME) from the sun with Earth's magnetosphere. (David Cartier, Sr./NASA via Reuters)





Surface melt water rushed along the surface of the Greenland Ice Sheet through a supra-glacial stream channel, southwest of Ilulissat. Polar ice sheets are now melting three times faster than in the 1990s, and that's added less than half an inch to already rising global sea levels, a new giant scientific study says. The acceleration of the melting, especially in Greenland, has ice scientists worried. (Ian Joughin/Associated Press)


Αν βρείτε κι άλλα τέτοια που να αξίζουν, πείτε μας. :)


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2012)

Από την ιστοσελίδα με τις λίστες (γιατρέ μου, τρελαίνομαι για λίστες, πειράζει;)

Memes & Questions
*2012 top meme searches on Yahoo!
*1. KONY 2012
2. Binders full of women
3. Hurricane Sandy fake storm photos
4. Ridiculously photogenic guy
5. Big Bird
6. Dogshaming
7. Stingray photobomb
8. Eastwooding
9. Etch A Sketch
10. McKayla Maroney is not impressed

*2012 top questions asked on Yahoo!
*1. How to cook pumpkin seeds
5. What is a blue moon
7. How to boil eggs
9. What time is it in London

*2012 top ‘where is’ searches on Yahoo!
*1. Where is the Super Bowl 2012
2. Where is Monica Lewinsky
6. Where is Chuck Norris

*2012 top 'definition of' searches on Yahoo!
*1. Define reductive
2. Define secede
3. Define truancy
4. Define optimal
5. Define vetted
6. Define bloviate
7. Define austerity
8. Define concede
9. Define narcissism
10. Define renege

*2012 top ‘who is’ searches on Yahoo!
*1. Who is the girl with the dragon tattoo

*2012 top ‘what is’ searches on Yahoo!
*1. What is SOPA
2. What is love
8. What is a blue moon

*2012 top ‘how to’ searches on Yahoo!
*1. How to make a diaper cake
4. How to boil an egg
8. How to get rid of bags under the eyes
10. How to cook pumpkin seeds

Entertainment
*2012 top female celebrity searches on Yahoo!
*1. Kim Kardashian
9. Scarlett Johansson
10. Jennifer Aniston

*2012 top male celebrity searches on Yahoo!
*1. Justin Bieber
9. Brad Pitt
10. Tom Cruise

*2012 top song and lyric searches on Yahoo!
*1. "Call Me Maybe" (Carly Rae Jepsen)
2. "Gangnam Style" (Psy)
3. "Someone Like You" (Adele)

*2012 top music artist searches on Yahoo!
*1. Whitney Houston
2. Jennifer Lopez
3. Katy Perry
4. Justin Bieber
5. Britney Spears
6. Miley Cyrus
7. Beyoncé
8. Selena Gomez
9. Chris Brown
10. Taylor Swift

*Recipes
*2012 top recipe searches on Yahoo!
1. Chicken recipes
Δεν βρήκα "boiling an egg recipe".


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2012)

...
Πάλι από το Yahoo!, οι πιο απογοητευτικές κινηματογραφικές ταινίες της χρονιάς:

*The Most Disappointing Movies of 2012*
If you were a Romney supporter, a Tigers fan, or a Twinkie enthusiast, 2012 probably proved to be a disappointing year.
Check out some of the biggest disappointments of the year in movies.
"Prometheus"
"Cloud Atlas"
"John Carter"
"Battleship"
Remakes, Remakes, Remakes
"The Watch"
Pushed to 2013
"Rock of Ages"
"The Oogieloves in the Big Balloon Adventure"
"Dark Shadows"/"Frankenweenie"

και τα καλύτερα και τα χειρότερα τρέιλερ:

*The best & worst movie trailers of 2012: The good, the bad, and the unfathomable*
A good trailer is supposed to make you want to see the movie. A great trailer makes you NEED to see the movie so badly that you’ll remain unfulfilled as a human being until you do. These five best trailers of 2012 did that and more. As for the worst trailers of the year, well, we didn’t rush out to see any of the flicks they’re advertising, but they did make us wonder how the heck the movies got made in the first place. And they sure were fun to write about! Obviously, there are plenty of others that could have made this list, so please let us know your choices in the comments below.

BEST: "Wreck-It Ralph” teaser trailer
WORST: "Piranha 3DD" theatrical trailer
 BEST: "Snow White and the Huntsmen” second theatrical trailer
WORST: “Not Another Celebrity Movie” trailer
BEST: "Django Unchained" teaser trailer
WORST: “Age of the Hobbits” trailer
BEST: "The Great Gatsby" teaser trailer
WORST: “Vampire Dog” theatrical trailer
BEST: "Man of Steel" first theatrical trailer
WORST: “The Oogieloves in the Big Balloon Adventure” theatrical trailer 2


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 23, 2012)

Και οι μεταφραστές ξέρουν γιατί δεν ήρθε το τέλος του κόσμου μέσα στο 2012:






_Από το καταπληκτικό ιστολόγιο του Mox._


----------

